# Will a male plant get you high?



## PhxRocker (Jun 10, 2008)

I started growing a plant outdoors just for the hell of it. There is only one plant and it is now about a foot tall and very healthy. Just sexed it, and unfortunately I'm pretty sure that it's a male.

My question is this: Will a male plant get you high if you smoke it?

I've heard some people say yes, and some say no. Obviously there will be no buds, but will the leaves get me high?

And please don't say to make hash out of it, because it's not that big of a plant.

Any response is appreciated. Thanks....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 10, 2008)

no... there are no trichomes (that is where the THC is) in the leaves. you will not get high.

you would get just as high by smoking lawn clippings....


----------



## Mutt (Jun 10, 2008)

Compost it. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am new but I thought you could make hash with a Male plant right or wrong.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*OK i have a question for everyone.  *

*If you are a male and you smoke a male plant does that make you gay? :confused2: *

*Just being a smart *** couldn't resist. :rofl: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 10, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I am new but I thought you could make hash with a Male plant right or wrong.


 
hash is just concentrating trichomes to smoke... since there rn't really any on a male, there isn't much to make hash from...

it's like tryna get drunk off of really weak wine... tastes like sheet, and you'd have to do so much of it to get anything... not worth it


----------



## thugluv420 (Jun 10, 2008)

my male plants are smoked until the females are done and it's just as good as the female's. there's no buds but the leaves are good enough to roll and smoke.ive had no complaints.taste,looks,and smokes good.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 10, 2008)

thugluv420 said:
			
		

> my male plants are smoked until the females are done and it's just as good as the female's. there's no buds but the leaves are good enough to roll and smoke.ive had no complaints.taste,looks,and smokes good.


 
:rofl:...

then u've never smoked some good, REAL smoke...

I mean... come on... if yer gunna smoke THAT crap... you might as well not grow pot and risk imprisonment, and just smoke your lawn cuttings instead... that's legal....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *OK i have a question for everyone.  *
> 
> *If you are a male and you smoke a male plant does that make you gay? :confused2: *
> 
> *Just being a smart *** couldn't resist. :rofl: *


 
 

 

:giggle:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 10, 2008)

smoke all the males you want dude. but you are wasting your time and your lungs!!! if your male plants are as good to smoke as your females than your in a league of your own ..


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 10, 2008)

Best thing to do is to extract oil from male plant, if you can get three grams, you are lucky but better than being harsh on your lungs.


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *OK i have a question for everyone.  *
> 
> *If you are a male and you smoke a male plant does that make you gay? :confused2: *
> 
> *Just being a smart *** couldn't resist. :rofl: *



*OK, i have a question too!
If you are female and lust for and smoke a female plant, does that make you a lesbian? *


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats it I God you made me wrong should've been a women. Oh the great tast of Budha she makes you feel so good .


----------



## Tater (Jun 10, 2008)

THC is not the only part of the plant that will get you high, their are other canabinoids that will also induce a euphoric effect.  Male plants can be good for making hash and other things.  Bottom line, if you're enjoying it then whats the harm.  But to answer your question yes a male plant can and will get you high.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 10, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> But to answer your question yes a male plant can and will get you high.



Lemme throw something at this...we wait months for a female (some of my sats...take 12+ weeks). I chop unwanted males in the first couple of weeks. If I harvest a fem WAY too early it isn't worth crap. So why on earth would a male be different. If they have any potency to get you high...then why is everyone chopping males? I've tried smokin males (mainly for pheno traits (flavor...etc) to do a cross) I got a light head high...but nothing worth the trouble to even get oil out of.

Now you chop a male in the first two weeks...there isn't enough of anything except carbon monoxide high...lack of oxygen....

Save the room and devote time to fems 

TBG....not sure on tha one...might wanna do a poll


----------



## Tater (Jun 10, 2008)

Mutt don't get me wrong I totally agree with you but if a guy has say one plant outside (like the above poster) and no other plants male or female he could let it grow and smoke it and get high.  You just answered the question right


> I've tried smokin males (mainly for pheno traits (flavor...etc) to do a cross) I got a light head high


there.

They never mentioned anything about harvesting it now.  I'm not trying to nitpick and once again I do agree with you.  Its not something I would reccomend or try myself as I'm after something totally different.  But places that are known for their hash production usually produce hash from both the male and female plants.  Once again not saying its something I would try but facts are facts.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 10, 2008)

if you pull just the tops and smoke them and toss the rest they will give you a buzz depending on the strain and age of the plant. If its this time of year and you dont have any buds then they are better than nothing If you don`t smoke very often. So the truth is they will get you high may not be a good high. I always found when they are close to blooming they would give me a headake. But too say they won`t give you a buzz false. They do contain thc.  I would smoke all the tops i picked from all my plants and itsmore of a couchlock need a nap kind of high. Slim  PS i totally dont agree about being the same a lawn clippings.


----------



## crashul (Jun 13, 2008)

From my own experience the male plants can get you high. As it has been said, if you have a good strain in will work. I haev picked up 3 males from my garden and dried them and smoked the leaves. They gave me a buzz, it's nowhere near what a mediocre female plant buds can do to you...i admit that..but it's no placebo either. If you don't have anything else do smoke the males. Make the joins without adding any tabacco or anything. If you make 3-4 joints and chain smoke them they'll give you a light high. It does not last though.


----------



## spacecake (Aug 26, 2008)

I do like a few of you others as well  Why not puff da males better then nadda when waiting for the ladys to finish  I norm add litle hash to the J to give it a litle boost......But Just as the same as females give a good flushing before cutting makes it bit better on the throught  

Peace

\\S.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2008)

well ya'll can smoke all the leaves ya want.. I'll stick to the female flowers.


----------



## rb2006 (Aug 26, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> *OK, i have a question too!*
> *If you are female and lust for and smoke a female plant, does that make you a lesbian?*


 
lol you are funny, but thats ok.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a friend who takes all the male plants I pull!  Its so funny, he says he mixes it in with any shwag he buys and if he runs out... it gets him by!  

I say enjoy!  If it works 4 you go with it... if you need me, I will be smokin' flowers with turkeyneck!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, each to their own "I guess." 

Turkeyneck...you haven't changed much, lol...still old school

:hubba:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 27, 2008)

If you are smoking leaves from male plants, you probably need to go to rehab because you are over the edge.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 27, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> If you are smoking leaves from male plants, you probably need to go to rehab because you are over the edge.



lol the lows some ppl sink too


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Male plants can be good for making hash....... But places that are known for their hash production usually produce hash from both the male and female plants..



If you 'ever' find a male plant with sufficient trichomes to produce _hash_, you sure as heck better "keep" it ... and use it to breed.  It is definately an _exceptional_ male...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 27, 2008)

bottom line is i used to smoke grape vine as a kid to get what i thought was a buzz. why waste your time and lungs on something that seems like it gets you high????? bud gets you high,,,, pollen sacs i dont know never smoked them....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 27, 2008)

who wants to smoke balls anyways?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

i made hash outta two males i pulled the other night here's my trials and tribulations on it link to thread i posted on it...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30146


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree tottally with turkeyneck, tater, mutt,   male can mellow you out nicely, herms can get u high but not that high as female can take you above your head!!! lmao and IM with ickysticky about ya go rehab   maybe we should open marijauna school?  MP school hmm?   MP libary   its all here!  use the search features!!


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i made hash outta two males i pulled the other night here's my trials and tribulations on it link to thread i posted on it...
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30146


You did NOT make "hash".. you extracted essential oils and made a "tincature". 
Hash is trichomes collected and pressed.  Males very seldom produce trichomes, even less often, are they in amounts allowable to collect and press.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> You did NOT make "hash".. you extracted essential oils and made a "tincature".
> Hash is trichomes collected and pressed. Males very seldom produce trichomes, even less often, are they in amounts allowable to collect and press.


 
 wat i meant was hash oil. sorry  i made BHO


----------



## greenstuff (Aug 27, 2008)

Its true you can smoke a male and it will get you high...I've been doing just that for the past 2 months that I've been out of bud. You can pick the tops of the male and bake them in the oven for 5 mins. and there you go... It will get you high if you have nothing for the mean time. You do what you have to do..  (But just to say... I will always smoke real BUD!!, if I have it available!


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 27, 2008)

This is my personal experience and I can vouch for What I tell you.
Years ago I grew outdoors and tried for about 4 lbs to get thru the year, but some years I'd run out. By then I had a new crop in the ground so I would pinch tips from the vegging branches, before any sign of sex, and micro-wave them. The plants that were good I'd note so I could treat them like ladies, but invariably the best tips turned out to be from male plants. Once they showed sex they lost potency and never regained it. This happened on more than one plant, and more than one year. If you ask me if you can stoned from a male plant I would say NO!, and not relate the above info.- it only works BEFORE the plant shows sex.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

These accomplished growers don't like to admit that they've smoked a male or two back in the day


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> These accomplished growers don't like to admit that they've smoked a male or two back in the day


 
i think every grower has been there a time or two in their lives. especially when still new to it and curious of all there is to know. and seeing and experience is believing and knowing and with that knowing comes wisdom hence majority of ones that say  waste of time i've assumed are experienced growers and dam good at it too so they always got  steady supply stacked away. so smoking males is  not in agenda.
  thats like drinkin generic wal mart brand cola when ur fridge is full of straight coca cola brand. or smokin generic cigs when u got carton or two of ur fav. brand name smokes.  hell if i had jars in my basement or packs in my freezer wit ounces of bud etc stored away, yeah i'd say  hell wit it and just combost the lil bastards myself too.   BUT I HAVE NOTHIN AND ITS HARD AS HELL TO FIND RIGHT NOW AND IT SUCKS.  I'M NOT A FEIND NOR AM I ADDICTED, I JUST REALLY EDGY LATELY ONLY SMOKIN ONCE MAYBE TWICE A DAY WHEN I RUN INTO SOMEONE WHO HAS PERSONAL AND WILLIN TO SHARE OR  HOOK ME A JOINT OR TWO..  SO MY BHO *"OIL" FROM MY TWO MALES  FEW DAYS AGO *IS STILL BURNIN BUT AFTER TONIGHT IT'LL BE ALL GONE.  
  i for one actually am enjoyin the buzz it givin me.  very mellow no paranoia or anxiety which i get alot when i smoke  oil i make from buds. its real pleasant.  but the taste  and the harshness of it, oh my lord its terrible. but a soda and a menthol ciggy after and its all good, i'm stoned lol


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 12, 2008)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> This is my personal experience and I can vouch for What I tell you.
> Years ago I grew outdoors and tried for about 4 lbs to get thru the year, but some years I'd run out. By then I had a new crop in the ground so I would pinch tips from the vegging branches, before any sign of sex, and micro-wave them. The plants that were good I'd note so I could treat them like ladies, but invariably the best tips turned out to be from male plants. Once they showed sex they lost potency and never regained it. This happened on more than one plant, and more than one year. If you ask me if you can stoned from a male plant I would say NO!, and not relate the above info.- it only works BEFORE the plant shows sex.


 your ignorance is offensive.........


----------



## jb247 (Sep 13, 2008)

Occasionally, when I have a couple of males and want to figure out which to keep for breeding purposes, I smoke a bit of each plant, looking for...a. the buzz...b. the taste...so while plant structure also is a criteria, this has helped me to find suitable pollen contributors...

Peace...j.b.


----------

